# Locate main water line into home



## gqbq73 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello All,

Without digging up my whole yard, is there any way to figure out where the main water line enters my home and if so how deep is it usually buried. I know where the supply meter is and I tried digging a little but I'll be darned if i can find it. I would have thought it would have been on the side of the house with the spicket but the main supply meter is on the other side.

I hope i explained this right but this is driving me Crazy.

Thanks

BillQ


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending on where you're located, they're typically 3' or deeper. Frost line here in Idaho is about 32". It needs to be deeper than that. 

Is the meter in the house or out near the curb? Usually it's a direct line from the meter to the house. There's typically no sure fire way to locate a water line due to variances in piping. If there's plastic repairs or dielectric unions anywhere in the line without a tracer wire, you're out of luck. 

If you know that it's all metal; you can however, try calling 811 and ask who they recommend for private water line locates in your area. 

You could also try witchin' it..


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If your house isn't on a slab, then just look underneath. You'll see it come up out of the ground (crawl space) or through the wall (basement).

If it's on a slab, then it might typically run in a straight line to the water heater.


----------



## gqbq73 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. We live in Florida about 20 miles from daytona beach so our soil is sand. Home is on a slab and i think 3 ft might be a tad too deep but you never know. Guess i need to call 811 and see if they can suggest someone. I really do appreciate all your help.


Thanks Again


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

gqbq73 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. We live in Florida about 20 miles from daytona beach so our soil is sand. Home is on a slab and i think 3 ft might be a tad too deep but you never know. Guess i need to call 811 and see if they can suggest someone. I really do appreciate all your help.
> 
> 
> Thanks Again


Sounds good. Keep us posted


----------

